
METAFONT (1984) - Tomte
http://tug.ctan.org/systems/knuth/dist/mf/mf.web
======
svat
The raw .web file is not intended to be read directly. Here's the typeset
("woven") version of it: [http://texdoc.net/texmf-
dist/doc/generic/knuth/mf/mf.pdf](http://texdoc.net/texmf-
dist/doc/generic/knuth/mf/mf.pdf)

~~~
svat
(This exact same link was posted 6 months ago; I made basically the same
comment then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16832425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16832425))

